# Famous Cubers' speedsolving.com Accounts



## BenChristman1 (May 3, 2020)

As the title implies, this is a thread for famous cubers who have a profile on SpeedSolving. Once you find one, post it on this thread, and I will update this post.

Adam Vetser (A.K.A. TheRubiksCubed) @AdamRubiksCubed
Albert You (A.K.A. cyoubx) @cyoubx
Alex Walker (A.K.A. Z3Cubing) @rubixboyz3
Allison Li (A.K.A. TheProgrammingCuber) @TPC
Andrew Nathenson (A.K.A. ColorfulPockets) @ColorfulPockets
Anthony Brooks @Anthony
Antoine Cantin @antoineccantin
Antonio Kam @antonio19kamh3
Bhargav Narasimhan @Bhargav777
Bill Wang @cuboy63
Brody Lassner (A.K.A. BrodytheCuber) @BrodytheCuber
Cameron Brown @camcuber
Chris Hardwick @cmhardw
Chris Olson @Rubiks560
Chris Tran @4Chan
Collin Burns @collinbxyz
Cornelius Dieckmann @Yes We Can!
Damian Bias @Cubeologist
Daniel Goodman (A.K.A. DGCubes @DGCubes
Daniel Karnaugh (A.K.A. DerpyCuber) @thederpydank
David Zemdegs @David Zemdegs
Dylan Wang (A.K.A. J Perm) @Smiles
Eva Kato (A.K.A. Hashtag Cuber) @avocado
Erik Akkersdijk @Erik
Fahmi Aulia Rachman @UNO_FASY
Feliks Zemdegs @Faz
Gil Zussman @Gil.zussman
Graham Siggins @sigalig
Hassan Khanani @Hassan Khanani 
Jayden McNeill @ottozing
Jules Manalang @waffle=ijm
Lucas Garron @Lucas Garron
Keaton Ellis @Ninja Storm
Kian Mansour @PenguinsDontFly
Kit Clement @Kit Clement
Kyle Santucci @iLikeCheese
Lucas Etter @lucascube
Mats Valk @Mvcuber12
Max Siauw @Dat1AsianDude
Milan Struyf (A.K.A. CubeHead) @CubeHeadOfficial
Phil Yu @a small kitten
Rami Sbahi @Coolster01
Robert Yau @Robert-Y
Rowe Hessler @rowehessler
Sarah Strong @Sa967St
SeungBeom Cho @stevecho816
Shawn Boucke (A.K.A. SpeedCubeReview) @SpeedCubeReview
Shivam Bansal @the super cuber
Stanley Chapel @schalpel
Stefan Pochmann @Stefan
Tao Yu @Tao Yu
Tommas Austin-Milne (A.K.A. TNL Cubing) @TNL Cubing
Tony Fisher @Tony Fisher
Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini @Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
Will Callan @WACWCA
Zayn Khanani @Legomanz
??? (A.K.A badmephisto) @badmephisto
??? (A.K.A. CriticalCubing) @CriticalCubing


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (May 3, 2020)

@brododragon captain spahetti


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 3, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> @brododragon captain spahetti


???


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 3, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> ???


shh you will doxx him


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 3, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> shh you will doxx him





BenChristman1 said:


> ???


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 3, 2020)

Feliks got on 10 minutes ago to check this thread.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (May 3, 2020)

Bruhhhh


----------



## brododragon (May 3, 2020)

@ColorfulPockets


BenChristman1 said:


> ???


_Who dare question me?_


Owen Morrison said:


> Feliks got on 10 minutes ago to check this thread.


Man, ProSar's going to be broke.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 3, 2020)

https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/new-member-important-question.3832/ here is Feliks' Member introduction.


----------



## brododragon (May 3, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/new-member-important-question.3832/ here is Feliks' Member introduction.


Lol the only reactions are 2020.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 3, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Lol the only reactions are 2020.


I don't think reactions have been out for long.


----------



## brododragon (May 3, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I don't think reactions have been out for long.


But at least a couple years. How has no one reacted? Also, seems like they had to close it or there would be spam galore.


----------



## ProStar (May 3, 2020)

I think @rubixboyz3 is fake, but I'm not sure

@DGCubes
@CriticalCubing
@sigalig
@Robert-Y
@ottozing 
@PenguinsDontFly 

And....

Me (I have 2 subs on YT)


----------



## Etotheipi (May 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Me (I have 2 subs on YT)


Haha I have 5 noob. XD


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 3, 2020)

haha I had 8 before I ever made any videos. NOOBS


----------



## ProStar (May 3, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Man, ProSar's going to be broke.



Wdym? I only paid him that one time I never paid him


----------



## brododragon (May 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Wdym? I only paid him that one time I never paid him


I saw you slip him a ten.


----------



## ProStar (May 3, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I saw you slip him a ten.



What?! I didn't! :O it must've been...... *DarkSavage*


----------



## brododragon (May 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> What?! I didn't! :O it must've been...... *DarkSavage*


You can't escape yourself


----------



## ProStar (May 3, 2020)

Also @TPC


----------



## brododragon (May 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Also @TPC


You can't escape!


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 26, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> As the title implies, this is a thread for famous cubers who have a profile on SpeedSolving. Once you find one, post it on this thread, and I will update this post.
> 
> Alex Walker (A.K.A. Z3Cubing) @rubixboyz3
> Andrew Nathenson (A.K.A. ColorfulPockets) @ColorfulPockets
> ...


Fun fact: @Smiles is J Perm (yes, it's true)


----------



## abunickabhi (May 26, 2021)

Some famous cubers who were missed.

@thesupercuber
@*Bhargav777*


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 26, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Some famous cubers who were missed.
> 
> @thesupercuber
> @*Bhargav777*


Ah yes.. Shivam Bansal and Bhargav Narasimhan


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Fun fact: @Smiles is J Perm (yes, it's true)





abunickabhi said:


> Some famous cubers who were missed.
> 
> @thesupercuber
> @*Bhargav777*


Added!


----------



## Scollier (May 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Fun fact: @Smiles is J Perm (yes, it's true)



Does anyone know a post/thread by smiles (Jperm) himself?? I'd love to see it.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 26, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Does anyone know a post/thread by smiles (Jperm) himself?? I'd love to see it.











[HELP] Speedcubing beginner: F2L and memorization problems


Hi all, My collection started in 2013 and has rapidly grown since (my collection can be found here). I mostly enjoy solving all kind of puzzles, but I really want to get into speedcubing as well. I already use the beginner's method for over three years and with it I can solve my Dayan Zanchi...




www.speedsolving.com




Just a random example. He was actually quite active at some point.


----------



## CFOP INC (May 26, 2021)

What about cube head


----------



## the dnf master (May 26, 2021)

@CubeHeadOfficial


----------



## LBr (May 26, 2021)

Chris Tran's is '@4Chan'


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 26, 2021)

sCs said:


> What about cube head





the dnf master said:


> @CubeHeadOfficial





LBr said:


> Chris Tran's is '@4Chan'






BenChristman1 said:


> Added!


----------



## qwr (May 26, 2021)

@BrodytheCuber
@antoineccantin
@rowehessler
@Anthony Brooks
@Erik Akkersdijk 
@Tony Fisher 
Chris Hardwick @cmhardw
@Stefan Pochmann 


Might as well throw in cube store people who all have been in the community for more than a decade

Phil Yu @a small kitten
Cameron Brown @camcuber
Jules Manalang @waffle=ijm


----------



## LBr (May 28, 2021)

@Yes We Can! - Cornelius Dieckmann


----------



## Tao Yu (May 28, 2021)

@antonio19kamh3 - Antonio Kam


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 28, 2021)

@Tao Yu - Tao Yu


----------



## Tao Yu (May 28, 2021)

@WarriorCatCuber - Warrior Cat Cuber


----------



## PCCuber (May 28, 2021)

And I am me.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (May 28, 2021)

PCCuber said:


> And I am me.


Ah yes the famous @PCCuber.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 29, 2021)

ProStar said:


> I think @rubixboyz3 is fake, but I'm not sure


im pretty sure its real. Joined 2011, just as he was starting yt (probably less than 200 subs)
Shawn Boucke:
@SpeedCubeReview


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (May 29, 2021)

Has anybody mentioned @Kit Clement?


----------



## the dnf master (May 29, 2021)

@TNL Cubing


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 8, 2021)

@AdamRubiksCubed


----------



## qwr (Jun 8, 2021)

@cyoubx


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 8, 2021)

qwr said:


> @cyoubx





Nothing odd here, move on.


----------



## qwr (Jun 8, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> View attachment 16015
> 
> 
> Nothing odd here, move on.


Circular profile pics were a mistake


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 8, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> ??? (A.K.A. cyoubx) @cyoubx


His name is Albert You


----------



## qwr (Jun 10, 2021)

Zayn @Legomanz


----------



## qwr (Jul 2, 2021)

@Benyó
@ben1996123 / @Ben Whitmore
@rokicki
@Ruimin_YAN


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 2, 2021)

@Herbert Kociemba


----------



## LBr (Jul 20, 2021)

@Sa967St


----------



## LBr (Jul 20, 2021)

LBr said:


> @Sa967St


Sarah Strong


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 4, 2021)

@Gil.zussman


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 4, 2021)

nice


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 7, 2021)

@lucascube - Lucas Etter

@stevecho816 - SeungBeom Cho

edit: @Coolster01 - Rami Sbahi


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 7, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> @Gil.zussman


One of the greatest contributors to the cubing resources and tools, hands down.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 11, 2021)

@thederpydank -Derpy Cuber/Daniel Karnaugh
@avocado - Hashtag Cuber- Eve Kato

Edit: @cuboy63 - Bill Wang
@Mvcuber12 - Mats Valk
@badmephisto - ?
@Dat1AsianDude - Max Siauw
@Ninja Storm - Keaton Ellis
@schapel - Stanley Chapel


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 11, 2021)

@XTowncuber Drew Brads
​


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 11, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> @XTowncuber Drew Brads
> ​


Wait nobody mentioned him yet? I could have gotten the credit, dang it.


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 11, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Wait nobody mentioned him yet? I could have gotten the credit, dang it.


lol dont worry there are probably a lot of famous cubers with a forum account that no one mentioned.
For example @Lucas Garron
Edit: @WACWCA- Will Callan


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 15, 2021)

@Cubeologist - Damian Bias


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 16, 2021)

@Rubiks560 - Chris Olson


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 24, 2021)

@UNO_FASY Fahmi Aulia Rachman


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 24, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> @UNO_FASY Fahmi Aulia Rachman


Just wondering, is there a thread for cubers you respect or smthing like that?


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 24, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Just wondering, is there a thread for cubers you respect or smthing like that?


yeah there is, I just don't remember it


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 30, 2021)

@collinbxyz - Collins Burns
@Barack Obama - Wait what?


----------



## Garf (Nov 30, 2021)

@Tony Fisher you cannot forget about the modification god.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 30, 2021)

@David Zemdegs Okay he's FAZ'S FATHER!!!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Dec 1, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> @David Zemdegs Okay he's FAZ'S FATHER!!!


But im not the one who is famous - I'll take it though


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 1, 2021)

David Zemdegs said:


> But im not the one who is famous - I'll take it though


Tut tut, too modest.


----------



## Garf (Dec 1, 2021)

I forgot what faz’s account name is.
Oh yeah, @Faz


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Apr 1, 2022)

@gogozerg - Gilles Roux.


----------



## qwr (Apr 6, 2022)

@SoupTimmy


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 20, 2022)

@Cale S - Cale Schoon (FMC average WR holder)


----------



## Imsoosm (May 29, 2022)

@porkynator Sebastiano Tronto FMC single WR holder


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 29, 2022)

@Luke Solves Cubes is so famous


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 8, 2022)

Does matty use the speedsolving forums?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 8, 2022)

@Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini - Former WR holder in Square-1 single and average.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 10, 2022)

@iLikeCheese - Kyle Santucci, the coolest speedcuber of them all.


----------



## LBr (Aug 10, 2022)

I think @TPC real name is Allison Li


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 17, 2022)

@Hassan Khanani - Zayn's Brother


----------

